# Furniture placement question



## BabsHoney (Jul 25, 2012)

Have you considered an L-shaped sectional? You can get them with reclining chairs built in. Then an end table on either end, and the coffee table in the middle. Lots of big throw pillows can offer additional floor seating if the room is packed.


----------



## tamjamb (Aug 16, 2012)

An L-shaped reclining sectional was my first (and favorite) suggestion. I think that's the perfect furniture for the space, and I found a great deal on a beautiful, comfy example at a local furniture store, with a super cute matching accent chair. If I only had myself to please that's what would be in there now. 

Unfortunately, my husband 1) hates sectionals for some reason and 2) feels that seating for 4 isn't enough seating - even though there is only the two of us and a puppy living here and 3) wouldn't even consider floor pillows for guests in a million years.

So there you go!


----------



## tkh1957 (Aug 15, 2012)

Have you thought about the sofa directly in front of the fireplace with the coffee table in front of the sofa. One recliner with a end table on one wall and the other recliner with the other end table on the other wall, facing each other?

I, personally, have never found a sectional with recliners built into them that are comfortable. Seems like the recliner shoves my head forward. I love my sectional but it doesn't have the recliners in them...just a built in chaise which I love to curl up on.


----------



## tkh1957 (Aug 15, 2012)

Let me clarify that....just one large sofa facing the fireplace, not the two loveseats.


----------



## BabsHoney (Jul 25, 2012)

So what is your husband's solution for this space?


----------



## tamjamb (Aug 16, 2012)

Yep, tkh1957, I thought of that too, and that would have worked and looked great. Unfortunatly, it failed the 'husband test' on the grounds that 1) he wants his recliner in front of the TV and 2) would only provide seating for 5.


----------



## tamjamb (Aug 16, 2012)

BabsHoney said:


> So what is your husband's solution for this space?


His first choice was to buy the same set we've always had: a couch, loveseat and one recliner. I never liked this because I feel like the space is just too small for a large couch and I would kind of like to have a recliner for myself. Also the couch- loveseat configuration just seems kind of expected... I'd like to try something different. 

That said, he doesn't dislike the current plan -- he just wants me to find another small table and put it between the 2 recliners. I think this spreads the whole grouping too far apart and adds one more piece of furniture to a room that will already have plenty. I think that the two chairs will be fine side by side, since they will be identical.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

there are furniture placement rules?


----------



## tamjamb (Aug 16, 2012)

He's a conservative guy -- he thinks there are rules for everything. His actual words were, "I'm afraid it would be a design faux pas."

My guess is that, once I got the furniture in there, he'd like it fine. That's our usual design pattern -- he frets over whatever I'm planning, then loves it once I'm finished. That said, I really never have seen 2 chairs lined up side by side like that and I couldn't find any pictures online either... So I just thought I'd bounce the idea around and see if I was missing anything.


----------



## ericb1960 (Dec 14, 2009)

Your ideas are fine. You need to be firm.


----------



## BabsHoney (Jul 25, 2012)

ericb1960 said:


> Your ideas are fine. You need to be firm.


Agreed. Just do it and tell him (I mean suggest) that he like it.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Ahem Tamjamb,

It is much better to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission. In other words, just go ahead and do it when he's not around.

Of course on this mantra I may be wrong as I was divorced years ago :laughing:


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

I found a couple photos of side-by-side chairs with nothing in between on istockphoto.com by typing "living room" in the search bar. Sorry, I didn't attach it because you need to download and purchase it if you want to spread the photo around, but you can have a look at it. 

I use istockphoto.com and other photo image sites all the time for ideas, and explain how to use it on my website http://www.home-additions-startup-guide.com/living-room-decor-ideas.html There is also a photo there showing how to save space with side-by-side chairs that have one table in between. You might consider putting one table between the chairs and the other table somewhere else - ie. at the end of one of the sofas. Hope this helps ...


----------



## tamjamb (Aug 16, 2012)

Problem solved. I found a couple of pictures of side-by-side chairs (thanks, KevinPh!) which calmed him down a bit. Then we went to an RV show (believe it or not) and several of the fancy rigs had recliners placed side by side and that calmed him down a bit more. Finally, we went back to the furniture and noticed that several of their groupings featured side by side chairs... and that calmed him all the way down. We have ordered the recliners (custom fabric so it will take up to 10 weeks to get them back) and are going to get started on the new flooring (golden teak, yay!) next week. Whew!


----------

